#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Empréstimo com agiota. É uma boa?

## fmn127

Boa noite, Pessoal.

Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.

Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:

Valor: R$ 60.000,00
Quantidade de prestações: 100
Seguro fiança 8% = R$ 4.800,00, pode ser pago de 2x.
Vou receber um carnê em casa do Banco com parcelas de R$ 820,00
O valor do seguro é abatido no valor da prestação.
Valor total pago: 82.000,00

O que vocês acham das condições oferecidas por ele? 
Vocês confiam em agiotas? Se não, qual o motivo?
Alguém já pegou ou conhece alguém que já pegou?

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Kazanova

opa.
meio alto os juros.
bom eu procurava outros meios de financiamentos
depende o que vc quer faze, vc pode conseguir financiamento pela caixa economica,
nao recomendo agiotas, ja tive esperiencias e nao foi agradavel.
blz espero ter ajudado... :Party:

----------


## fmn127

Na caixa, já verifiquei e eles só dão empréstimo para empresas que possuem 1 ano de funcionamento.
Creio que juros de banco seriam bem mais altos, pelo menos na simulação que fiz pelo BB.

Qual o problema que você teve com agiota? Poderia informar?

Obrigado.

----------


## Kazanova

Na verdade comigo nao, com a impresa que eu trabalhava.
pegou um dinheio emprestado para fazer umas mudanças.
até tudo blz.
la pelo meio das parcelas aconteceu uns emprevistos na empresa.
foi atrasada umas parcelas..
o ageota tinha pegado como garantia uns documentos de alguns caminhaos.
e em vez dele vir conversar com a empresa para entrar em um acordo.
tocou pra frente.
entrando na justica e pedindo a detencao deses bens.
ai danou-se tudo os caminhoes tinham que fazer entregas.
era uma empresa de leite.
resumindo meu patrao teve que vender urgentemente um caminhao para cobrir a conta.
e com isso perdeu muito.
é isso ai..
mais uma dica.
cara vai se enformar sobre financiamento do governo.
eses dias eu ouvi na voz do brasil que o governo ia liberar
uma financiamnetos pra micro empresas e pequenas para financiamentos nao sei até que valor.
eu ia se informar, quem sabe vc nao consegue..
blz..
 :Embarassed:

----------


## fmn127

Beleza. Vou dar uma pesquisa. Obrigado.

Pessoal, se alguém tiver mais alguma opinião, o post está ai.

Valeus.

----------


## DarkZeus

Tambem recomendo emprestimo em banco ou ate mesmo, varios emprestimos com valores menores com parantes, veja se alguem pode lhe ajudar, no começo tudo é muito dificil, mas com o suor do seu trabalho tenho certeza que vai valer a pena. Procure ajuda tambem no sebrae da sua cidade, eles podem simular e te ajudar na criação da empresa e como começar com os clientes, isso caso esteja começando agora, se vc quer dinheiro pra ampliar o seu provedor ja são outros 500.

----------


## Magal

Empréstimo com agiota é bom somente para ele!!!!

Vai ao Banco!!

----------


## GiluanMoral

Alguém ai buscou informação no SEBRAE e se conseguiu algum resultado ?

----------


## fmn127

> Empréstimo com agiota é bom somente para o ele!!!!
> 
> Vai ao Banco!!


Magal. Como chegou a essa conclusão? Já teve alguma experiência ou somente escutou de outras pessoas..
Porque a dúvida que tenho é essa. Pois não conheço ninguém que pegou empréstimo com agiota, só escuto as pessoas falarem.

Obrigado.

----------


## GiluanMoral

Rapaz Meu Pai já pegou dinheiro com agiota...
É sem futuro. Os juros são muito altos e eles não aceitam quando você atraza alguma prestação
e no kso aqui de ksa não eram prestações pra quitar a divida era somente os juros que meu pai pagava, ele vendeu a casa porque num aguentava mais pagar tanto juro.
E o pior que eram só 13000 mil reais e os juros eram absurdos.
Graças a Deus já estamos conseguindo controlar as finanças.
Mais ainda estamos morando de aluguel.

----------


## fmn127

> Rapaz Meu Pai já pegou dinheiro com agiota...
> É sem futuro. Os juros são muito altos e eles não aceitam quando você atraza alguma prestação
> e no kso aqui de ksa não eram prestações pra quitar a divida era somente os juros que meu pai pagava, ele vendeu a casa porque num aguentava mais pagar tanto juro.
> E o pior que eram só 13000 mil reais e os juros eram absurdos.
> Graças a Deus já estamos conseguindo controlar as finanças.
> Mais ainda estamos morando de aluguel.


Entendi, GiluanMoral.

Fiquei curioso sobre este agiota, pois o cara te envia até boleto bancário.. Nunca tinha visto isso.
Você paga no banco, não é o esquema do carderninho riscado lá não. hehehe

Mas valeu pela dica...

Pessoal, aguardo mais opniões.

Obrigado.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Entendi, GiluanMoral.
> 
> Fiquei curioso sobre este agiota, pois o cara te envia até boleto bancário.. Nunca tinha visto isso.
> Você paga no banco, não é o esquema do carderninho riscado lá não. hehehe
> 
> Mas valeu pela dica...
> 
> Pessoal, aguardo mais opniões.
> 
> Obrigado.


Rapaz Eu também achei massa essa ai com carnezinho e tudo..
Só que acho que esse ai vai querer o documento de alguma coisa.
E boleto bancario até Eu passo pra meus clientes ou carne também tem.
Você sabe se ele empresta como pessoa Juridica ou fisica mesmo ?

----------


## fmn127

> Rapaz Eu também achei massa essa ai com carnezinho e tudo..
> Só que acho que esse ai vai querer o documento de alguma coisa.
> E boleto bancario até Eu passo pra meus clientes ou carne também tem.
> Você sabe se ele empresta como pessoa Juridica ou fisica mesmo ?


Cara, acho que é pessoa física mesmo. Ele pede o xerox do RG e Comprovante de Residência.

----------


## irado

pode ser um golpe "tradicional": RS$.4.200,00 de seguro que vc pagaria por antecipação; o financiamento não sairá nunca. Mesmo que se diga "pagavel em 2x", vc pagando a primeira parcela já deu lucro de 2.200,00 pro cara que vc NUNCA mais vai ver.

----------


## Sukkubus

Honestamente toda e qualquer história de agiota é confusa e unilateral, como bem disse o Magal e o Irado.

Realmente é um risco, analise outras formas de empréstimo pois a primeiro momento pode parecer mais complicado de conseguir e tudo o mais porém você tem como acionar judicialmente um banco caso algo seja diferente do acordado.

E um agiota? Há casos trágicos, de pessoas que ficam devendo a alma e nunca se livram... sem contar que se o negócio não der certo, um banco não vai te ameaçar fisicamente. Mas o agiota... sinceramente. Minha opinião, é arriscado.

----------


## AMello

FMN127, boa noite.

com relação ao post abaixo, voce ainda tem o telefone deste agiota?
Grato,
_______________________________
Boa noite, Pessoal.

Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.

Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:

Valor: R$ 60.000,00
Quantidade de prestações: 100
Seguro fiança 8% = R$ 4.800,00, pode ser pago de 2x.
Vou receber um carnê em casa do Banco com parcelas de R$ 820,00
O valor do seguro é abatido no valor da prestação.
Valor total pago: 82.000,00

O que vocês acham das condições oferecidas por ele? 
Vocês confiam em agiotas? Se não, qual o motivo?
Alguém já pegou ou conhece alguém que já pegou?

Obrigado a todos.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Demo Bill

Faça um projeto e procure um banco, um amigo, parente ou um sócio investidor.

Em ultimo caso um agiota, pois os juros são altos e normalmente quem cobra a divida final não é ele.

----------


## fmn127

Cara. acho que tenho sim..
Tenho que olhar.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Boa noite, Pessoal.
> 
> Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.
> 
> Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
> Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
> Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:
> 
> Valor: R$ 60.000,00
> ...



Amigo essa taxa de juros ai é impraticante ,não existe (parece estar dando menos de 1%ao mês). nem o juros do cartão BNDES que o menor no mercado é tao baixo assim .. com certeza é furada . Só pra vc confirmar vá a qualquer banco e peça uma simulaçao , nao caia nessa pois vai jogar seu dinheiro fora , pegar emprestimo de 60mil não é tão simples assim (imaginem se fosse o que teria de calote) com certeza vão lhe pedir adiantado o seguro fiança e depois babau ,ta cheio de estelionatário solto esperando alguem no desespero pra aplicar um golpe. Se quer grana pra investir sugiro que abra sua empresa e tente um capital de giro com algum banco (que nunca vai chegar a esses 60mil de inicio) , ou venda um bem (foi o que eu fiz) mas não embarque nessa .... meu tio é agiota , cobra 30% de juros ao mês , pegou R$100 hoje paga R$130 daki a 30 dias (um roubo). vc acha que esse ai é bonzinho e nao vai de escapelar nos juros ? com certeza é golpe ....

----------


## fmn127

Cara.

Eu verifiquei tudo certinho, mas por enquanto não peguei, porque não precisei. Foi apenas uma dúvida.

Não fale como se tivesse tanta certeza das coisas.

Até mais.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Alguém ai buscou informação no SEBRAE e se conseguiu algum resultado ?


 
La eles recomendam o Banco do povo , mas o mesmo empresta muito pouco. Para nós não faz nem cocegas.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Agiota?

Cuidado com essa gente. Poderá perder tudo o que tem e ainda ficará devendo..rsrs.

----------


## Não Registrado

Colega isso ai é furada das grandes, vc deposita esse valor na conta da pessoa e ela some do mapa com seu dinheiro.Qdo te oferecerem credito e pra isso vctem que depositar um valor antecipado desconfie q é GOLPE.

----------


## Não Registrado

Cara, esse negocio de 8% da seguradora, é papo furado... analise uma questão: se você está sem grana e está pedindo um emprestimo, como você vai pagar adiantado um valor, se você nem sabe se será creditado em sua conta esse emprestimo?

Não entre nessa... ISSO É UMA QUADRILHA QUE ESTÁ OPERANDO ESTA "LINHA DE CRÉDITO".

----------


## MaxAdriano

sinceramente, não existe este "juro" que eleesta dizendo, nem se financiasse um carro, sairia perto desse juro (detalhe o carro fica de garantia pra financeira) e vc pega 60mil e vai paga 80 em 100 meses daonde, o caraa vai espera quase 9 anos pra recebe... agiotas querem retorno rapido, como citado acima geralmente 30%ao mes, se pega 100,00 no proximo mes tem que pagar pelo menos 30,00 que são os juros, e vc ainda ta devendo os 100,00 se vc ficar pagando 30 por mes vai ta sempre devendo os 100,00 kkkkk, com toda a certesa é golpe, esse valor de seguro fiança até poderia existir, mas ele seria financiado junto e não adiantado!!

----------


## skullred

São N fatores, no seu caso, esse juros ofertados ai, ta na cara q é golpe, ainda mais pela pedida inicial de 4 mil e poco, certeza q vai receber a primeira parcela e depois cair no mundo.
Outra coisa, não sou agiota, mas conheço alguns aqui na minha cidade, que cobram de 5% à 10% ao mês.
Qdo recebo cheques pré-datados, vou e troco com um q tenho confiança, e pago 5% ao mes de cada cheque. A questão é q vivemos em um pais que diz q pagar 10% (citando que os q conheço cobram no máximo isso) ao mes a um agiota é um absurdo, mas não acham absurdo pagar o juros bancários que nós pagamos. Empréstimos com juros e impostos reais (TEF), saem em média mais do que 5, 6%, ou juros de cartão de crédito que chegam ao dobro disso facilmente. Sem conta q no caso de empresas, para descontar cheques, em certos casos fica impraticável. Conclusão, cada caso é um caso, vai da necessidade e ocasião de cada um. Nesse caso citado esta muito evidente q é golpe, mas em alguns casos é até certo ponto vantajoso. Também vai muito do relacionamento que vc tenha com uma ou outra instituição financeira para conseguir algo melhor na questão de juros, mas hj não é facil conseguir algo com taxas atrativas. Se possuir um veiculo, tente refinancia-lo para dar inicio ao seu negócio, hj as melhores taxas estão sobre financiamento de veículos. 

Concluindo, creio que para valores baixos, como trocas de cheques é mais vantajoso, porém, para o seu caso o aconselhamento é uma financeira mm, ou venda/refinanciamento de algum bem.

Lembrando denovo que não sou agiota e nem pretendo ser, só cito aqui a minha opinião de que em alguns casos é vantajosa a negociação, porém no caso do tópico não.

Abraços.

----------


## MaxAdriano

aki eu tbem troco cheques a 3% com um e 5% com outro... maas com valores pequenos...

----------


## Não Registrado

> Boa noite, Pessoal.
> 
> Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.
> 
> Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
> Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
> Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:
> 
> Valor: R$ 60.000,00
> ...


To precisando de um emprestimo pode me fornecer o e-mail do agiota que voce conhece por favor meu -email é [email protected]

----------


## Não Registrado

Ixi cara. Isso tem muito tempo que olhei. Não tenho mais o contato.

Desculpa ai.

----------


## Não Registrado

gostaria de saber a taxa de juros dos agiotas.

----------


## netosdr

Corre deles senão vai ficar até sem as calças.

Se vc tiver empresa constituida com CNPJ e certidões OK, tem várias meios de financiamento com o banco do brasil (PROGER por exemplo), BNDES, etc.

Caixa econômica é o banco pior pra micro empresas, nem tente nada com eles.

----------


## jociano

> Boa noite, Pessoal.
> 
> Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.
> 
> Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
> Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
> Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:
> 
> Valor: R$ 60.000,00
> ...


Conselho:

Corra disso!!!

----------


## AndrioPJ

meu pai ja pegou dinheiro com agiota
juros de no maximo 6%
sei de uma vez q conseguiu juros de 5%

nunca teve problema...
e olha q teve um tempo q meu pai nao tava trabalhando...
mas qdo voltou, pagou ele certinho... claro q com juros pelo atraso

----------


## fmn127

Obrigado pessoal.

Vou ver o que faço.

----------


## fsnetwork

Boa tarde,
Caro amigo você possui empresa registrada? pesquise sobre o cartão BNDES[1] creio que é a melhor forma de financiamentos de equipamentos e torres... 


[]s

_1: https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/cartaobndes/_

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Boa tarde,
> Caro amigo você possui empresa registrada? pesquise sobre o cartão BNDES[1] creio que é a melhor forma de financiamentos de equipamentos e torres... 
> 
> 
> []s
> 
> _1: https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/cartaobndes/_


bndes financia torre?

----------


## netosdr

> bndes financia torre?



Sim:

https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...lets/Minus.gif Equipamentos para Comunicações e Telecomunicações https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Alto-falantes https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Antenas https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Gravação e Reprodução de Imagem e Som https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Radiodifusão https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Radionavegação https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Sinalização Acústica https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Televisão https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos de Transmissão e Recepção Automática (Telex) https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos Telefônicos e Videofones https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Aparelhos Transmissores de Radiotelefonia https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Centrais Automáticas para Comutação Telefônica https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Outros Aparelhos Elétricos para Telecomunicações https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Radar https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Roteadores Digitais para Telecomunicações https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Sistemas de Call Center https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Sistemas de PABX https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...llets/None.gif Torres para Telecomunicações

----------


## fmn127

Opa.

Na verdade depois da crise mundial, tanto o BNDES quanto o PROGER estão fornecendo cartões e financiamentos apenas para empresas com mais de 12 meses de funcionamento.

Pelo menos essa foi a informação que o Banco do Brasil em forneceu.

Mas quanto a história do Agiota, já descartei a possibilidade a mais de 01 ano. rsrsrs.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## AlessandroPPG

Olá! Gostaria de saber se você conseguiu este empréstimo e se pode me indicar! Grato!






> Boa noite, Pessoal.
> 
> Não sei este local seria o ideal para colocar este post, mas qualquer coisa os moderadores que me ajudem.
> 
> Estou montando meu provedor e estou verificando algumas opções de empréstimo e vi um anúncio de empréstimo fácil. Quando liguei o cara era um Agiota, fiquei meio assustado na hora, pois agiotas já possuem uma má fama.
> Então peguei mais informações que como funcionava seus serviços.
> Perguntei como seriam as condições para um empréstimo de R$ 60.000,00 (exemplo). Ele me informou o seguinte:
> 
> Valor: R$ 60.000,00
> ...

----------


## secreto

Olha , eu acho meio perigoso ..
Mais se vc for pagar certinho , não tem pq ter medo ! 
eu achei legal a forma de pagamento .
e estou a procura de um tbm , quero emprestar 15.000,00
se vc souber me passa o contato de um. 
eu fiquei com medo tbm, mais depois algumas pessoas me explicou como funciona certinho. e vi que se for pagar certo, não tem problema... o problema é p quem nao paga.. ai o bicho pega !!! 
obrigada 
me indique se tiver algum heimmm
um abraço

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

preciso de R$ 5.000,00 emprestado tenho restrições meu e-mail é [email protected] se alguem souber me avisem

----------


## tmelooliveira

visitante tem restrições e quer 5.000,00..hehehe

----------


## lcfps

oi fms 127 me passe o numero desse agiota

----------


## luizbe

Loucura total esse topico,
qualquer juro acima de 1% se torna abusivo pra quem vai pagar,
BNDS no fim dos calculos dá 0,49% , existe emprestimos bancarios em cooperativas (sicoob) a menos de 1% e pra quem tem parente que é agricultor, consegue emprestimos com carencia de 4 anos pra pagar a ainda por cima é 0,51%.
mas agiota ou qualquer emprestimo acima de 1% eu não aconselho!!
é burrice..
procure investidor ou coisa parecida..
mas não pegue emprestimo!

----------

